# Greatest Dh Bike of 2011....



## TIMBERRR (Feb 24, 2006)

All speculation. No facts please.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

TIMBERRR said:


> All speculation. No facts please.


Well u left off some top runners....

Intense M9
Turner DHR
Banshee Legend MKII
Morewood Makulu


----------



## TIMBERRR (Feb 24, 2006)

ianjenn said:


> Well u left off some top runners....
> 
> Intense M9
> Turner DHR
> ...


Purposely too.

Seriously though I doubt we'll see any of those near a podium on the world cup circuit.

Hahahaaaaa


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

I vote for the m9.


----------



## fixbikeguy (Aug 28, 2008)

Legend.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Canfield Jedi.

At least, I _hope _that's the best 2011 bike, because I think I'm gonna get one.


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

TIMBERRR said:


> Purposely too.
> 
> Seriously though I doubt we'll see any of those near a podium on the world cup circuit.
> 
> Hahahaaaaa


This thread is lame. You didn't say which will we see on the podium.  You said "greatest DH bike of 2011" and therefore you can't ignore those other bikes.


----------



## TIMBERRR (Feb 24, 2006)

It's all in good fun. I'm not being serious but would like to see what people are thinking about. 
The poll choices are bikes that I like. Nothing more and nothing less
Please add bikes by mentioning them. Pictures are always good too.


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

TIMBERRR said:


> It's all in good fun. I'm not being serious but would like to see what people are thinking about.
> The poll choices are bikes that I like. Nothing more and nothing less
> Please add bikes by mentioning them. Pictures are always good too.


Okay, fair enough.  I'm most interested in the M9 and Banshee Legend MKII.


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

My vote M-9 and it will be a podium bike

the Dare seriously????


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

M9 will be the best of 2011 because of adjustability, not podiumability :thumbsup:


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

Giant Glory value and a great ride


----------



## sdo1982 (Jun 14, 2010)

New Commencal will be good, but I expect big things from the new saracen in terms of value for money:
http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/saracen-myst-downhill-bike-first-look-28211


----------



## IntenseRdr (Jan 21, 2004)

*M9 has my vote! *

I vote M9!:thumbsup: Can't wait to get mine built up!


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

+1 more for the Glory


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

for me, the legend MkII.


thats why i got one 

podiumabilty, the santa Cruz, Speshy, and lapierre offerings will be on top thats mainly due to the riders .. nothing to do with the actual bikes, the riders would podium regardless of the rides they are on. hell giant might get few a few podiums in too..


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

If I could have V10 Carbon for the money I've got Glory, I would try to be unfaithful towards my employer


----------



## headstrong356 (Feb 20, 2008)

Well if your looking at the podium bikes, look at commecal(atherton), Santa Cruz (Peat, Gracia), Intense (Team CRC) and many more, but this means nothing in term of the bike but more of the riders. I think the pivot because of their new tech from Weagle. Plus Dave weagle has been behind DW and the famous sunday... I smell another podium bike. To bad this wasn't of all time. Then it would have to be the Iron Horse Sunday(Sam Hill) or the Kona Stab (Fabien Barrel and Tracy Moseley). Think the Kona had the most cups under the belt for a bit... might still have it, unless the V-10 has passed it now.


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

make mine a jedi....I loved my last one !


----------



## TIMBERRR (Feb 24, 2006)

quickneonrt
the Dare seriously????[/QUOTE said:


> I thought someone might get a good giggle from that.


----------



## TIMBERRR (Feb 24, 2006)

Gotta ask, why M9 over the V10 carbonium?


----------



## EricTheRed (Jan 12, 2004)

"All speculation. No facts please."
This thread belongs on the homer foum.

If I were looking to get a DH bike this year, I'd seriously look at the Knolly, but I am a knolly wh0re.


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

SuperCo Silencer


----------



## tuumbaq (Oct 6, 2005)

...Trek Session 88 has to be the most dialed bike out of the bunch and YOU WILL see it on the podium in 2011 if that really means anything to you.


I test rode the new Demo and to me it was the same big ol' slouch.Just another big fat lazy couch from the big S.I wonder when they'll stop brainwashing everyone with their marketing crap and actually start VALVING their shocks like other companies are already doing.( does anyone still buy that crap about the FSR design? It's by far the worst pedaling bike Ive been ridden in YEARS !  )


Briefly rode the Carbon V10 for a few minute and it felt good but would need more time on it to get a better opinion...Definitely more composed than the Demo thats for sure.A bit too much of a plow bike for me though but good never the less.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

NWS said:


> Canfield Jedi.
> 
> At least, I _hope _that's the best 2011 bike, because I think I'm gonna get one.


+1
:thumbsup:


----------



## RBrady (Jan 20, 2009)

Banshee MKII.


----------



## Ghea714 (Dec 10, 2008)

legend


----------



## fixbikeguy (Aug 28, 2008)

How did the Ellsworth make the cut to be voted on?


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

The new Yeti 303 WC.


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

I voted for the ellsworthless just to skew the results. Oh, wait...I'm the only person to vote for it.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Intense M9


----------



## Curler (Oct 31, 2005)

m9 for sure


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

dh bikes are stupid, razor scooters are where its at!


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Well, where are the pics? I can't rub one out to words; this isn't Penthouse Forum!?


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

DHR /thread


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

katipo dh second only to
orange 224/225


----------



## EricTheRed (Jan 12, 2004)

be350ka said:


> I voted for the ellsworthless just to skew the results. Oh, wait...I'm the only person to vote for it.


The results on this poll are not to be trusted, people are taking it way too seriously.


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

bxxer rider said:


> katipo dh second only to
> orange 224/225


I think the idea was to go with a bike thats had some major changes to it or is all new.

Orange? Has anything changed on those bike in the last 5 years.


----------



## phyco ref (Jun 12, 2010)

DHR, Legend, Wilson.


----------



## Petrolbomb1018 (Aug 20, 2009)

Nukeproof Scalp or New DHR. Best looking bikes out there. Or Evil Revolt. Yes, completely based on looks.


----------



## camarosam (Jul 26, 2009)

How bout the new 2011 Devinci Wilson. I'm deciding between the Wilson, Intense m9 and the demo 8. Once these bikes are available, Ill be putting them to test and make my decision then. Super excited.


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

NWS said:


> Canfield Jedi.
> 
> At least, I _hope _that's the best 2011 bike, because I think I'm gonna get one.


Mine is ordered and paid for. It'll be my 3rd Jedi... SO stoked for the 2011 tweeks!!!


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

That Mondraker Sumptin, or Summum, yeah, that's it.


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

I would give my kidneys for a carbon V-10


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

what, no Huffy?

FROM THAT LIST: Have to go with Santa Cruz -- the only brand l support on a semi regular basis. Used to sell Ellsworth. pretty nice but old skool, out dated design.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

KillingtonVT said:


> Mine is ordered and paid for. It'll be my 3rd Jedi... SO stoked for the 2011 tweeks!!!


Right on! Did they give you an ETA?

I probably won't order mine until April or so, but that just means I have to suffer the anticipation for that much longer.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

if were talking podium bikes, I'm voting session 88.


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

Ellsworth is owned by the mormons.....Do you really want to support the LDS


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

Glory-hole,,,,,,opps!


----------



## skiz (Mar 27, 2007)

jedi.... m9.... legend....


seriously, dare.... wtf.


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

NWS said:


> Right on! Did they give you an ETA?
> 
> I probably won't order mine until April or so, but that just means I have to suffer the anticipation for that much longer.


March-ish... Can't really ride here in the East till mid-late April anyways, but yeah... I'm really stoked for the new Jedi. The lower BB is going to make it corner like a dream and the improved progression rate should suit my style really well!!!

Here's Chris's Proto...


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

TIMBERRR said:


> Purposely too.
> 
> Seriously though I doubt we'll see any of those near a podium on the world cup circuit.
> 
> Hahahaaaaa


Hahaha. You've made me laugh with this one.

I had no idea that Ellsworth or Knolly had racers on the WC circut while Morewood and Banshee has some quite decent ones (Matej Chravat and Adam Bryton for banshee - Matej often gets top 30).

Yeti looses Gwin, Pivots team is on par with Banshee and Morewood. Not sure about the intense team but they will probably end up with some decent riders.

Check your info first before making uninformed claims.

PS. With that Logic you forgot the current World Cup winners bike.


----------



## SylentK (Aug 9, 2004)

The BEST 2011 bike? 

A 2005 Iron Horse Sunday


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Though on topic - I'm keeping my legend. Nuff said. I would maybe think about a jedi if it was cheaper or a superco if it is released anytime soon


----------



## jov10 (Aug 5, 2005)

Transition TR450!!!!


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

jcook1989 said:


> I think the idea was to go with a bike thats had some major changes to it or is all new.
> 
> Orange? Has anything changed on those bike in the last 5 years.


significant changes to weight and strength have been made to the 224 for 2010, then the 225 which is a further evolution by a company who actually produce high performance bikes without all the marketing bulshit.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

jov10 said:


> Transition TR450!!!!


+1

Simple, high single pivot with great geometry FTW! Mini links and patent lawyers are for weiners.


----------



## 505BBjason (Oct 13, 2010)

can I throw the Rocky Mountain Flatline into the mix, it's been on the WC podium before


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

I really want to try the new flatline frame to see how it compares to the old one. I have the old frame and that thing is a friggin plow


----------



## Dwdrums00 (Jul 8, 2006)

Intense M9


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

bxxer rider said:


> significant changes to weight and strength have been made to the 224 for 2010, then the 225 which is a further evolution by a company who actually produce high performance bikes without all the marketing bulshit.


The 225 has an additional link, nothing more. Not really anything mind blowing or a big improvement.


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

Pivot Phoenix, Canfield Jedi, Banshee Legend. In that order for me

But, put those 3 names in a hat and let me pick one, I won't be a bit upset with any one of them.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

JMH said:


> +1
> 
> Simple, high single pivot with great geometry FTW! Mini links and patent lawyers are for weiners.


Doesn't the 450 just have the pivot at the top of the chainring, like everyone else?


----------



## skiz (Mar 27, 2007)

KillingtonVT said:


> March-ish... Can't really ride here in the East till mid-late April anyways, but yeah... I'm really stoked for the new Jedi. The lower BB is going to make it corner like a dream and the improved progression rate should suit my style really well!!!
> 
> Here's Chris's Proto...


Looks so Ill. If they don't jack the price I'll be on one... If not, might pick up a 2009/2010 and toss a vivid air on there.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeah, I came real close to buying the current Jedi myself. Decided to wait, since I'm just gonna be snowboarding for the next few months anyway. But when the snow melts....


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

his dudeness said:


> The 225 has an additional link, nothing more. Not really anything mind blowing or a big improvement.


3.5inch stroke shock and stiffer swinging arm.

but because they don't go all out marketing bulshit (santa cruz, spesh, devinci and intense to name a few) they remain extremely understated and looked over. simple fact is that people who know what they want, a strong performer, simple, light and very effective they go orange (just check out how many 224's are being raced in the uk without any marketing)

EDIT: or am i being to factual for this thread? "All speculation. No facts please."


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

bxxer rider said:


> 3.5inch stroke shock and stiffer swinging arm.
> 
> but because they don't go all out marketing bulshit (santa cruz, spesh, devinci and intense to name a few) they remain extremely understated and looked over. simple fact is that people who know what they want, a strong performer, simple, light and very effective they go orange (just check out how many 224's are being raced in the uk without any marketing)
> 
> EDIT: or am i being to factual for this thread? "All speculation. No facts please."


----------



## calma (Oct 16, 2006)

What every works with the rider.

Ya very open ended question.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Quarashi said:


>


lol I guess teh mtbr word police screwed up your link.


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

TIMBERRR said:


> Gotta ask, why M9 over the V10 carbonium?


I still don't trust a carbon dh frame plus I am not cool enough for it.

Seroiulsy though I get a better deal on Intense and I really think the company has made some great changes.

" Not sure about the intense team but they will probably end up with some decent riders."

Kovarik


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

essenmeinstuff said:


> lol I guess teh mtbr word police screwed up your link.


I suppose it would be deemed proper to be shameful on my behalf...


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

V10 because I'm a Syndicate/Peaty fanboi.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Xprezo Furax.

Simple, burly, retarded fun looking.


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

Canfield Jedi!!!


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

NWS said:


> Doesn't the 450 just have the pivot at the top of the chainring, like everyone else?


Yeah, it's not rocket science and they aren't the only company that makes good, clean and simple bikes. The TR 450 just happens to be my personal favorite.


----------



## homeless junkie (Jun 3, 2009)

Knolly Podium

It seemed to maneuver down the trail at high speed pretty well. The podium was easy to throw around too.

Don't worry there's no facts here I suck


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

JMH said:


> +1
> 
> Simple, high single pivot with great geometry FTW! Mini links and patent lawyers are for weiners.


It's not a high pivot really. Balfa/Appalache/Superco are high pivots.


----------



## big bear (Mar 16, 2008)

any one else think new Wilson's chain stay and wheelbase are waaayy to short?

a size large doesn't even measure to 46.5" with the slack setting.


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

big bear said:


> any one else think new Wilson's chain stay and wheelbase are waaayy to short?
> 
> a size large doesn't even measure to 46.5" with the slack setting.


I for one support diversity of geometry. Most DH bikes are too long and in both senses for our tracks here. Gotta have some DH bikes left for the people who don't ride WC tracks and resorts!


----------



## Diver85 (Apr 6, 2009)

dobermann stella :thumbsup:


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

*Da Bomb tsar Bomba*


----------



## smokingblues` (Jul 26, 2010)

canfield bros jedi is the best for me, I hope I can get one soon!


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

quickneonrt said:


> I still don't trust a carbon dh frame plus I am not cool enough for it.
> 
> Seroiulsy though I get a better deal on Intense and I really think the company has made some great changes.
> 
> ...


Speaking of M-9s my bad boy came today!!!!! Now to sell my Boxxer team to get a Dorado or 40 haven't decided yet


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Quarashi said:


> I for one support diversity of geometry. Most DH bikes are too long and in both senses for our tracks here. Gotta have some DH bikes left for the people who don't ride WC tracks and resorts!


The thing is that if you dont get up to speed when dh bike stability is needed you dont really need a dh bike. Also willson will feel very short in the cockpit if the wheelbase is that short. Just get a Tr250


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

If i were to buy a DH bike in 2011 it would be a very hard choice. I think my finalists would:
Canfield jedi
2012 commencal supreme DH (should be out 2011)
Banshee legend MKII
Knolly podium

Not sure what i would choose, probably the jedi though since i used to own one and i know its an awesome bike and the changes they did would fix the only complaints i had about the original.


----------

